# My first ABTs



## desertrat (Apr 19, 2010)

Re-posted from my website:


You may or may not have read about <a href="http://skinnymoose.com/dryrubbedrat/">Voyage #2</a> last weekend - pulled pork and it turned out great! That makes beef ribs, pastrami and pulled pork so far, and so far - everything has been a hit! So since my pork was taking up one rack in the proQ, and I have two - I decided to try ABTs as well.

WOW! These turned out great! So, for the uninformed, "ABT" stands for "Atomic Buffalo Turd". They are a high-end, customized jalapeno popper. There are a ton of variations, but the standard is this: A jalapeno split in half. Put a "little smokie in the middle, buried in cream cheese. Put the halves back together, wrap in bacon and throw on the smoker. For my first time, I didn't stray too far from the base recipe.


Little Smokies were about 4 bucks for a package, so I found some smoked sausage on sale for 99 cents instead. I cut it up to "Lil Smokie-sized" pieces. The cream cheese seemed kind of blah, so I threw a couple of spoonfuls of salsa inside and stirred until smooth. I wore gloves while splitting the jalapenos and scraping out the seeds. I then filled with cream cheese and a piece of sausage, and put the two halves back together. I wrapped with a piece of bacon and stuck in a couple of toothpicks to hold it all together. Oh - they were dusted inside and out with some BBQ Bomber rub, from Obie-Cue www.obiecue.com



No worries about the cheese squeezing out the end; it forms a "skin" and seems to seal it just fine.



I think these were on the smoker about 3 hours at 230 or so. 
The finished product. Even my wife liked them!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 19, 2010)

well done would ever know they were your first


----------



## ak1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice work, I'd eat them


----------



## mr mac (Apr 19, 2010)

No doubt about that!


----------



## hoser (Apr 19, 2010)

great looking abts there...you're making me hungry


----------



## marty catka (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd eat that!  Nice job!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 19, 2010)

nice first try,  really nice.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 19, 2010)

The only thing you did wrong was you didn't make enough. haha


----------



## wildflower (Apr 19, 2010)

U done good


----------



## acemakr (Apr 19, 2010)

First, you eat with your eyes. Not only do they look great, I'm certain they were delicious as they look perfectly cooked.

Great first go with the ABT.


----------



## chainsaw (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job, where are the rest of them??


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree


----------



## ak1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some members are so selfish


----------



## caveman (Apr 19, 2010)

Since they were your first, then I will toss some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





over at cha.  Good job.


----------



## wingman (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice looking ABT's. I'm hungry again!


----------

